
Ask HN: Which Google research papers are considered? - panda88888
Google publishes lots of research papers. Which ones are considered landmark papers? I currently have Google File System, MapReduce, and BigTable papers on my list. Which other papers do fellow HNers recommend?
======
dekhn
Dremel
([https://ai.google/research/pubs/pub36632](https://ai.google/research/pubs/pub36632)),
Flume
([https://ai.google/research/pubs/pub35650](https://ai.google/research/pubs/pub35650)),
Sibyl (not published, but there is
[https://users.soe.ucsc.edu/~niejiazhong/slides/chandra.pdf](https://users.soe.ucsc.edu/~niejiazhong/slides/chandra.pdf)
most people outside google don't appreciate how important sibyl was for
google, pre-tensorflow).

And the single most important paper I have ever read about machine learning,
written by the team that built SmartASS: "Machine Learning: The High Interest
Credit Card of Technical Debt"
[https://ai.google/research/pubs/pub43146](https://ai.google/research/pubs/pub43146)

~~~
panda88888
Thank you. Added these to the reading list.

